# New emphasis for EMP awareness?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

It seems to me that a few candidates and a few radio voices have mentioned the grid or EMP in the last week or so and here is a video of the NRA chiming in on the grid and EMP.

Many of you... okay... most of you are much smarter at the grid and EMP than I am. I merely practiced in a military setting concerning an EMP attack.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember that happening but not much on the news here at all about it. 

There was a movie a year or so ago that may have simulated pretty close one possibility
and how it would look. I think the name of the movie was "American Blackout"

We had a dry run for SHTF some time ago when the remnant's of Hurricane Ike moved into the Ohio valley. Just the right combo
of daytime heating and the storm remnant's caused widespread 50-60 up to 80 MPH winds in this whole region. We were without power
just shy of 9 days and a few spots were out several weeks. The outage was no big deal at all for us and we have greatly increased our capability
to withstand a long outage.

Thanks for posting this! I think EMP whatever the cause is a very real threat!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think an EMP attack is second only to a full-out nuclear exchange in potential fatalities. The Congress has been remiss in hardening the grid, but further, since it is such a threat, shouldn't the Defense Department have some input on the issue. They, too, have been silent. 

It seems that legislatures and armies are always prepping to fight the last war.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Still can't believe nothing has been done for almost 10+ years. There have been some key people in Congress who spoke out of EMP in the past and it was largely ignored by the public and Congress. I hope more people push for EMP protection, from what I understand, it is very doable.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been giving people One Second After. So far only one has read it. She said "that was an interesting *Fiction* book, is that why you do the strange things you do?"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie, did you get a chance to read that material I sent you on EMP? That was mostly PaulS's work; his leaving was a big loss.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Failure to guard the grid is a political consideration. Why spend on something that does not vote or require a campaign contributer to do something that costs the utility money?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes I did and it was a big help. I have also printed it for reference. I agree about Paul.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Auntie, did you get a chance to read that material I sent you on EMP? That was mostly PaulS's work; his leaving was a big loss.


PaulS leaving is a big loss. I will miss his thoughtfulness and insight as well as his knowledge.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

An EMP attack is ahead of all out nuclear attack in my opinion. It's a perfect attack scenario for countries like Korea, Iran, and terrorists alike It also would be an excellentor precursor to a first strike from Russia or China. Putin worries me along with Iran and Korea. China not so much but I wouldn't take my eyes of them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> PaulS leaving is a big loss. I will miss his thoughtfulness and insight as well as his knowledge.


Wait... what?
When/why did Paul leave?

I swear, I don't check the forums for one weekend, come back and Maine and Paul are gone?

Link to what happened?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Wait... what?
> When/why did Paul leave?
> 
> I swear, I don't check the forums for one weekend, come back and Maine and Paul are gone?
> ...


PaulS, His last post:

haters gotta hate

I am sorry to say that this board has been overtaken by Christian zealots and in good conscience I must go.

I am tired of the bashing of other faiths and the non stop hate. Christ did not advocate this kind of crap against other people.
My teacher taught love and forgiveness and acceptance for good people.
So, on the day after my birthday I am gone.

To those friends I have here I wish you well and the rest can just keep going on the path of hate. We all know where that leads.

Good bye and best wishes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> PaulS, His last post:
> 
> haters gotta hate
> 
> ...


He did that at the OTP also. But was back within a few weeks. He had to get his head right.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> PaulS, His last post:
> 
> haters gotta hate
> 
> ...


WOW, I'm sorry to see him go! I did not see this before now!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Still can't believe nothing has been done for almost 10+ years. There have been some key people in Congress who spoke out of EMP in the past and it was largely ignored by the public and Congress. I hope more people push for EMP protection, from what I understand, it is very doable.


While I can understand people being in the state of denial that some rogue state would ever dare test our resolve by detonating a nuke and hitting US with an EMP, I don't understand their denial about a coronal Mass Ejection creating a Geomagnetic Storm (the solar equivalent to an EMP but takes out the grid). I feel it would be just as bad if not worse than a nuclear created EMP.

Slightly off topic, but after the Fukishima meltdown, there was a big look into our own power plants in the US. Yet nothing has been done to improve them. I am beginning to think that congress might be useless (sarcasm).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I can understand people being in the state of denial that some rogue state would ever dare test our resolve by detonating a nuke and hitting US with an EMP, I don't understand their denial about a coronal Mass Ejection creating a Geomagnetic Storm (the solar equivalent to an EMP but takes out the grid). I feel it would be just as bad if not worse than a nuclear created EMP.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but after the Fukishima meltdown, there was a big look into our own power plants in the US. Yet nothing has been done to improve them. I am beginning to think that congress might be useless (sarcasm).


There was a fella a while back, can't recall his handle, nuclear plant employee, who said that they are upgrading the plants in the US post Fukushima.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I can understand people being in the state of denial that some rogue state would ever dare test our resolve by detonating a nuke and hitting US with an EMP, I don't understand their denial about a coronal Mass Ejection creating a Geomagnetic Storm (the solar equivalent to an EMP but takes out the grid). I feel it would be just as bad if not worse than a nuclear created EMP.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but after the Fukishima meltdown, there was a big look into our own power plants in the US. Yet nothing has been done to improve them. I am beginning to think that congress might be useless (sarcasm).


I must disagree, a lot has been done. There were so many changes it was hard for everyone to keep up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> PaulS, His last post:
> 
> haters gotta hate
> 
> ...


Thanks Kahr.
Sad to see him go.
You have to learn to temper your judgments of people online. First impressions are not always accurate, egos get in the way, certain topics cause flame wars.
Being a child of the internet age, I've grown up learning to spot online behaviors, and can usually see through them.
Sometimes, it just takes a different approach to breach the "anonymity shield" that many hide behind, and develop an actual friendship or meaningful dialogue.
Other times, you just have to learn to let it go and move on. I've learned that I don't do well in altercations. I lose my temper too often and can do/say things I wish I hadn't.
As such, I've learned to modify my behavior, and avoid such topics altogether.
That's probably why I missed MM's and Paul's departures. I avoid more topics than I read on here. That shouldn't be the case with a topic focused board, but since it is, I do my own due diligence, and moderate myself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> WOW, I'm sorry to see him go! I did not see this before now!


He posted in rants.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder if these would help protect my home and new solar setup from EMP.
https://www.altestore.com/store/Enc...lar-Solar-Surge-Protection-Device-115V/p9546/
It's rated to 115,000 amps and with a 15 nanosecond response time.

I'm installing 4 of them, 2 on the DC side and 2 on the AC side. One of the AC units will be protecting from power from the local utility. They are designed for lightening strikes but I've read they also help with solar flares.

PaulS would probably know.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> He posted in rants.


PaulS ? Are you thinking of Maine-Marine?


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> PaulS, His last post:
> 
> haters gotta hate
> 
> ...


Well hell. I liked reading Paul's posts. You could tell he more often then not took the time to formulate his replies and/or posts. Hopefully he will come back and contribute again.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I must disagree, a lot has been done. There were so many changes it was hard for everyone to keep up.


Can you give me a link to read, because everything I've read in the past 2-3 years disagrees. 
This link is from a pro-nuclear power group and they point out how safe (in general) Nuclear 
power plants are, it shows no improvements accomplished since 2013 and that part of the 
report was in the UK. This report was updated August 2015
Safety of Nuclear Reactors

This next link shows how the NRC doesn't enforce its own fire regulation.
http://www.ucsusa.org/sites/default/files/legacy/assets/documents/nuclear_power/ucs-nrc-fire-regulations-5-2-13.pdf


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Paraquack I wish I had a link to give you. I know because my Husband was in charge of fire protection at a Nuclear Power Plant. He spent hours and hours working on different scenarios and what the result would be. They re-did so many things because of what happened on 9/11 and Fukushima. If they use one exemption they are "not in compliance". The exemption does not mean they are unsafe it means they are doing something the hard way due to it being nearly impossible to meet the requirements. There is back up after back up on power plants. What a lot of people don't understand and used to frustrate my Husband was the new rules would keep changing. I remember him saying, they want me to make it so that if a meteor hits the lake causing a tsunami, a plane dives into the reactor and a squad of suicide bombers break through the gates all at the same time nothing will happen.



> NRC regulations permit manual actions, but only after they have been formally reviewed and approved by the NRC on a case-by-case basis. The NRC then grants the plant an exemption from a specific fire regulation as long as the plant implements the approved manual action.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But those manual actions have resulted in near catastrophes. 
"The 2012 GAO fire safety report notes that a schedule
exists for the 46 reactors planning to transition to the
2004 regulations. According to the schedule, these
plants would submit requests for license amendments
to allow this transition to occur by 2014, and the NRC
would decide on all requests by 2016.17 As the Oconee
case shows, the timeline does not mean that these
plants will be in compliance by 2016, since they may need
to undertake safety upgrades after the license amendments
are accepted. Moreover, the NRC appears willing to approve
requests for delays. "

If the power plants are so far behind that they are just now trying to implement 2004
regulations and may not be able to do it by 2016, how is that up to date?

Maybe your husband's place it up to date. But these reports seem to say they aren't.
Since you have first hand information, I will concede the point.
Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

Edit: Do me a favor, ask your husband if the computer controls are harden against
an EMP from a nuclear warhead. Thanks again.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Paraquack I wish I had a link to give you. I know because my Husband was in charge of fire protection at a Nuclear Power Plant. He spent hours and hours working on different scenarios and what the result would be. They re-did so many things because of what happened on 9/11 and Fukushima. If they use one exemption they are "not in compliance". The exemption does not mean they are unsafe it means they are doing something the hard way due to it being nearly impossible to meet the requirements. There is back up after back up on power plants. What a lot of people don't understand and used to frustrate my Husband was the new rules would keep changing. I remember him saying, they want me to make it so that if a meteor hits the lake causing a tsunami, a plane dives into the reactor and a squad of suicide bombers break through the gates all at the same time nothing will happen.


I empathize with your hubby. I was in a strategic out fit in Oklahoma and we were constantly dealing with "what if" stuff coming from the NSA. I'm not sure if they were real people or bored drunks in the basement of the White House.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> While I can understand people being in the state of denial that some rogue state would ever dare test our resolve by detonating a nuke and hitting US with an EMP, I don't understand their denial about a coronal Mass Ejection creating a Geomagnetic Storm (the solar equivalent to an EMP but takes out the grid). I feel it would be just as bad if not worse than a nuclear created EMP.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but after the Fukishima meltdown, there was a big look into our own power plants in the US. Yet nothing has been done to improve them. I am beginning to think that congress might be useless (sarcasm).


Palisades shut down again with minor non nuke ooops.Glad my iOSAT arrived in a separate mailer from RobRoys place


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> But those manual actions have resulted in near catastrophes.
> "The 2012 GAO fire safety report notes that a schedule
> exists for the 46 reactors planning to transition to the
> 2004 regulations. According to the schedule, these
> ...


Sorry Paraquack my Husband passed away March 2012. If he was still alive he would have provided a lot of information to you. I will say that an EMP was one of his biggest fears. Ah good old Palasades, they were bought by another company years back with good intent. Paraquack see if you can find any information about the turbine incident at DC Cook, a major malfunction but no problems or danger to the public. If you do a little more digging you will find out the separation of the back up cables was because someone went into the duct and used a candle to light their way. Human error...

This is why as an adult I have lived all over the USA, my Husband did a lot of consulting work with nuclear.


----------

